# Curse You Ammo Shortage!



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

On a good note, I nabbed a couple boxes of 38 today. But now that I have another gun to stock for, of course *that* one is missing too! Least this one takes 556 too, because there was a ton of that but no 223. No 22 in sight...still. I don't even know if I'd recognize a box of it. It's never, ever, ever there! I'm going to go panhandle with a sign that says, "Will Work for Ammo"


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Not sure what you are saying about the 5.56 and the 223 but if you are talking about the bushmaster it will take both. If your gun is designed for the 5.56x45 like bushmasters are then it is designed for the higher pressure 5.56 and has a longer chamber throat that will handle a 223 Remington. In fact a barrel chambered for only the 223 Remington will have 223 REM stamped and not just 223.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm just whining about the general state of affairs at our local walmart. The one I got is a Bushmaster, but the problem is that the cheaper 223 is as endangered as the ammo for just about every gun we use more frequently, so I had to get the 5.56. I was just hoping this ammo would be easier to find! They had 38 this time though, so that's a win!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm down to less than 5,000 rounds of .22 and maybe 1,200 rounds of 5.56, so I hear ya.

I usually buy in bulk and use gunbot.net to see who has what. I see Cabellas has 55 gr .223 FMJ on sale for $19.99 per box of 50


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! I think this stuff might be growing on me. I used to look at Cabela's like guys (and myself, come to think of it) probably look at the mall. Now I'm like, woohoo, we're heading by Cabela's, let's go shopping!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Guess I am a little lucky here. We have plenty of ammo as long as you don't need 22 rim fire, or are okay with a smattering of 17 HMR or 22 WRM. Now while they may not have the exact brand of 45 ACP your looking for on a regular basis yet, there is almost always several boxes on the shelf that's comparable performance wise although in another makers box and packaging. As far as 223/5.56 and 7.62X39, I cant remember the last time I saw the shelves bursting at the seams like they have in the last month or so. Most prices have returned to normal here or just slightly increased a few cents more a box.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

5.56 is what you want for your AR. as long as it is chambered for 5.56.
The 16 inch 1 in 7 barrel will shoot more accurate and have more stopping power with the 62 gr 5.56 than any .223 round.
55gr .223 in a 5.56 is is a last resort ammo.
.38's have been on the rack around here you just need to check often.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

I’m still able to get 22lr but limited to 500 per week. Haven’t brought any 223 or 5.56 prices are still too high. I did see an ad for 1000 M855 for 409.95 so prices are coming down. I can reload 5.56 for about 23-25 cents a round so I will not buy 5.56 until prices come down close to 30 cents a round.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

indie said:


> Thanks! I think this stuff might be growing on me. I used to look at Cabela's like guys (and myself, come to think of it) probably look at the mall. Now I'm like, woohoo, we're heading by Cabela's, let's go shopping!


I do not know about where you live but anywhere around here going to Cabela's means you want to pay by far the highest prices any where for anything weapon related as much a double


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

He in my part there is always .223 and 5.56 ammo in stock. Everytime I go on a run there is always some there. Unfortunatley though I do not own a AR chambered in those calibers YET (currently in the works). Around here .22LR is far and fetched. I can find it every once in a while when I take the time and go look for it on specific days. But it seems like 9mm is the hardest to find. No one ever has it in stock ever...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Boy am I glad I'm a Boy Scout. Taught me to be prepared and have what I need to survive tucked away. Do I have enough? I wish! Still looking for that mythical unicorn, the 
.22LR. I'd like to add a few rounds of 7.62x51 but haven't seen it in a few months. My local Wally has a little of pistol caliber and I saw a bulk box of Federal .223 FMJ for $399/K


----------



## Mass Mike (Oct 28, 2013)

The Walmarts here in Southeast MA have recently started having decent stock again...first time in about a year. 150 round bulk 5.56 boxes for 70 bucks. lots of 9mm, .22 (good stuff as well as 550 count bulk boxes)...lots of other stuff. I was recently able to restock to just about where I am happy with my inventory...but really....it's never enough, right?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I do not know about where you live but anywhere around here going to Cabela's means you want to pay by far the highest prices any where for anything weapon related as much a double


Shopping doesn't mean buying, but it's sure cool just to walk and around and get ideas from all the neat things they have.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I was in Walmart this morning… all kinds of .223 and .308. No .22lr, but I picked up a 550 round box there last month. It does seem to be improving.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I do not know about where you live but anywhere around here going to Cabela's means you want to pay by far the highest prices any where for anything weapon related as much a double


Yes and no. It depends on the Cabela's. I have gotten some sweet deals at the local Cabelas and have passed up other things because they were as you said too high priced. It depends. It helps to have their card and to use the promotion coupons along with points. I picked up a 10/22 takedown for sixty bucks below their sale price which was fifty buck below normal retail. Just by waiting on a sale and using their coupons and points.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

The Cabela's near me has more 30-06, 308 & 270 than you can shake a stick at. Pistol calibers are spotty. 556 is plentiful. But no one has any damned 30-30. All this makes me wanna sell my Marlin 336 and get a Ruger M77 in .270 or Gunsite Scout Rifle in .308


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ammo shortage ended about a month ago in wa state. Except 22lr.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

indie said:


> On a good note, I nabbed a couple boxes of 38 today. But now that I have another gun to stock for, of course *that* one is missing too! Least this one takes 556 too, because there was a ton of that but no 223. No 22 in sight...still. I don't even know if I'd recognize a box of it. It's never, ever, ever there! I'm going to go panhandle with a sign that says, "Will Work for Ammo"


I have a "will work for ammo" on my NRA RSO tag attached to my range bag.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The whole ammo shortage was caused by panic buying. 
As Pogo says "We have met the enemy, and he is us".

On the plus side for me, where we live shooting on your property is legal. I go to the range so I'm not an annoyance to others, but the Bubba's among us made Sunday afternoons sound like Mogadishu. This shortage put an abrupt stop to that.:mrgreen:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon was busy with "Bubba's" lighting off their Bambi Cannons. With Friday being opening day for firearm deer in Michigan,I expect a lot more cannon fodder going off today with the deer camp residents repopulating completely .

They'll say later, there's no deer here.

Like I said before,with the high cost of ammo we no longer give a warning shot. Why give the deer any.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I generally go to Cabella's online for 22lr and most other ammo. I order it and have it sent to the store near me (no shipping charge). Cabella's has a one box limit on 22lr, but I order one box a day for a few days in a row, then wait to pick up several orders at one time. No massive stockpile all at once, but over time it does add up. Fact is, I am about where I feel I need to be 22lr ammo-wise.
As a matter of fact, I just checked a few minutes ago (11-14-13 @9:00am eastern time) they had 100pk 22lr Winchester $6.99.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

troyp47000 said:


> Ammo shortage ended about a month ago in wa state. Except 22lr.


Someone obviously forgot to give my town the memo. Three stores with ammo and I'm lucky to find a single box of 38, 40, 45 or 357. Then we headed to Cabela's across the state line and they had NONE of those. Bare shelves everywhere you look. Same at a Wally near Cabela's.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

indie said:


> Someone obviously forgot to give my town the memo. Three stores with ammo and I'm lucky to find a single box of 38, 40, 45 or 357. Then we headed to Cabela's across the state line and they had NONE of those. Bare shelves everywhere you look. Same at a Wally near Cabela's.


I have the same problem with some of my calibers, even during good times. 32-20, 45-70, 22 Hornet, 8MM Mauser.
I just like old guns, even though I do have some that are fairly modern.
"Keepin' it real with wood and steel".


----------

